# 2010 NAFC at Stud and Candlewood Kennels



## Chris Atkinson

2010 NAFC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker @ stud and Mary Howley's Candlewood Kennels.

OFA excellent, elbows normal
Eyes Clear
EIC/CNM clear
Yellow factored

(posted for Mary Howley who is not online)

For more info please call Mary Howley at: 608-742-5772


----------

